# DNR warns of prohibited species that may be available at pet, aquarium stores



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources wants to remind consumers and pet traders alike to be aware of prohibited species that could potentially be sold at pet and aquarium stores throughout Michigan.

More...


----------

